# Closed:Wanted: Fort Lauderdale Oct 11th 3 nights - 2 BR



## JPrisco (Aug 27, 2013)

Looking for a 2 bedroom unit around Fort Lauderdale area, prefer near beach.
Three nights Oct 11 - 14th.
Thanks!
Joanne


----------

